# Second Hand Resources?



## jerome (22 April 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any where people can advertise or look to buy second hand trading resources, books, homestudies, DVD's etc.

I have looked on ebay, and they have some good stuff, but I am especially looking for the course by Kim Reilly but can't find it anywhere.

Cheers,

Jerome


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 April 2010)

Greetings. You mean the Tasmanian fellow? ... 



> Kim Reilly was one of Australia’s most successful private traders. Starting with a bank of $5,000 he generated over $3,000,000 trading profits in less than six years.




That figure may not include losses generated. I.e. 2 million dollars trading loss.


----------



## jerome (22 April 2010)

My apologies, perhaps my english is bad. 

I was not requesting commentry on the validity or worthiness of the source, more so the chance of locating it, and other trading resource second hand.

Anyone else have something to add?


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 April 2010)

That is okay, your english is fine. You don't have to hand out requests for commentary.


----------

